# Poo pourri knock off....



## dbloomingdale (Sep 5, 2015)

Was wondering if anyone has a recipe for poo pourri that they would like to share.  I have viewed several on web.  Some of them say to use distilled water.  I was wondering if mold would eventually begin to grow in it.  The recipe called for distilled waters, some eo's and liquid glycerin....


----------



## TVivian (Sep 5, 2015)

A very basic recipe I make for linen spray is 

1% fragrance (or essential oil) 
1% polysorbate 20
97% distilled water
1% preservative


Any product that contains water, even distilled, will begin to grow bacteria eventually. Fragrance or essential oils won't mix with water,so the poo spray recipe you posted will have to be shaken well with each use, otherwise the oils will just float to the top. You have to use something to solubilize the oil and water if you don't want to have to shake. I can't see any benefit to adding glycerin to the recipe, maybe someone else will chime in about that.


----------



## dbloomingdale (Sep 5, 2015)

what preservative do you use?  and thank you soooo much for the info!!!


----------



## TVivian (Sep 5, 2015)

I use optiphen nd. You have to use a water soluble preservative that's safe to spray into the air because not all preservatives are. 

Soap queen has a spray recipe: 

http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/home-crafts/springtime-body-spray/

Also swiftcraftymonkey blog is a great resource for learning about preservatives.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 5, 2015)

Hahaha! You're talking about the kind sprayed directly into the toilet bowl before taking your seat, correct? If so, I've been making a knockoff for about a year or so now for our household. It works really well for us. This is what I use in mine:

For a 2 oz. spray bottle, mix together:

1 mL bergamot 
1 mL orange 10-fold 
1/2 mL litsea cubeba 
1/2 mL lemon geranium 
5 mL glycerin
Fill the rest of the bottle up with vodka

It makes for a lovely lemony scent, which we have found works better than any other scent at cutting through pewww, if you know what I mean. 


IrishLass


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 5, 2015)

And, in case someone is wondering, the alcohol in IL's recipe is the preservative. If you use 80 proof vodka, the ethanol content in this recipe will be well over 20% by volume. That's probably plenty good.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 5, 2015)

About a month ago, I looked up their patent liscence or whatever it's called. It's publicly available. Their product is actually a mixture of isopropyl alcohol and propylene glycol and some essential oils. I think it's something like 20% propylene glycol, 70% isopropyl alcohol and 10% fragrance. It's the fragrances that don't mix in the water and stay on top of the bowl. The propylene glycol and isopropyl alcohol help keep the fragrance emulsified in the bottle before you use it. 

Be aware that they have a patent on that particular formula and all variations of PG/IPA so I wouldn't sell this stuff.


----------



## lsg (Sep 5, 2015)

IrishLass, I am going to try your recipe, thanks.:razz:


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm also interested in trying ILs recipe. Looks like it would work well and is simple.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 28, 2017)

dbloomingdale said:


> what preservative do you use?  and thank you soooo much for the info!!!


FYI: 20% alcohol is a good preservative for water-based products like poo-pourri, body mists, room sprays, kitchen appliance cleaners, etc.  



IrishLass said:


> For a 2 oz. spray bottle, mix together:
> 1 mL bergamot
> 1 mL orange 10-fold
> 1/2 mL litsea cubeba
> ...



NOTE: If you don't have access to SDA (Specially Denatured Alcohol) or Perfumer's alcohol,  this is a good example of using alcohol to preserve your product. Since most vodkas on the liquor store shelves today are 80 proof, i.e., 40% alcohol by volume, you can add enough water to reduce the amount of alcohol to 20% to lower the cost to make.


----------



## toxikon (Apr 28, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> Hahaha! You're talking about the kind sprayed directly into the toilet bowl before taking your seat, correct? If so, I've been making a knockoff for about a year or so now for our household. It works really well for us. This is what I use in mine:
> 
> For a 2 oz. spray bottle, mix together:
> 
> ...



Would something like this work with FOs instead? 

Could you do:
3ml FO
5ml glycerin
Vodka to fill


----------



## Arimara (Apr 28, 2017)

Would Everclear be good to use? If it is, how much of that would I use?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 28, 2017)

TVivian said:


> I can't see any benefit to adding glycerin to the  recipe, maybe someone else will chime in about that.


A bit of glycerin in water-based products helps the fragrance to "stick". In this case, the glycerin helps lay down the barrier on the top of the toilet water.



toxikon said:


> Would something like this work with FOs instead?
> Could you do: 3ml FO, 5ml glycerin, Vodka to fill


Sure, you could try it. The benefit of using EOs, from what I've read, is that they have a bit of "hang time" in the air. As long as 6 hours in some cases. I'm not so sure whether FOs will do that or not. 



Arimara said:


> Would Everclear be good to use? If it is, how much of that would I use?


I use 20% 190 proof Everclear.  So the % of Everclear to use would be based on what proof your Everclear is.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 28, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Would something like this work with FOs instead?
> 
> Could you do:
> 3ml FO
> ...


 
Absolutely. I've made some with only FO's and they've worked very well. One of the FO's I've used is Rosemilk from Soapalooza, which is a very strong scent. I called it 'Rosey Cheeks', lol. :mrgreen: 




			
				Zany_in_CO said:
			
		

> A bit of glycerin in water-based products helps the fragrance to "stick". In this case, the glycerin helps lay down the barrier on the top of the toilet water.


 
Ditto^^^.



			
				Arimara said:
			
		

> Would Everclear be good to use? If it is, how much of that would I use?


 
Absolutely. As for how much.....According to this link provided by SwiftCraftyMonkey on her site 20% to 25% alcohol is enough to preserve water-based sprays. For what it's worth, 190-proof Everclear contains 95% alcohol by volume. To figure how much of it to add, I must refer to my DeeAnna file (there's some math involved :mrgreen: )..... Got it- here's her post on how to figure out the correct amount of vodka or Everclear to use in a water-based formulation so that your spray contains the proper % of alcohol for preservative effect: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=508867&postcount=5


IrishLass


----------



## Arimara (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks. Now I have to venture off to NJ to find some.


----------

